# Gator Bank?



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys I'm looking for info on Gator Blanks. I'm going to order a 9ft rod for a pier cobia rod and couldn't remember which one was the best either the T90L or T90H. I'm Guessing the T90L but wanted to make sure.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

t90l for all around use t90h for just cobia...the L stands for light and H stands for heavy


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

agreed i have one and its by far the most universal rod and very durable


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Go with the T90L. Very versatile and durable. You may want to have who builds it, take 2 inches off the tip. Throws a jig a bit better that way.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

the h feels top heavy because the tip section is beefed up compared to the L. The mid section and butt are exactly the same. The tip of the L is plenty strong enough for the slow to med. action blank it is. If the blank were to fail it would be in the mid section. Austins right on with taking 2" off the tip.


----------

